# Hello



## DaTank (Mar 29, 2016)

Introducing myself as is required.

My name is Steve and I have been introduced to the world of mice by my girlfriend. She had 4 male mice for almost 2 years and the last one died recently and she was heartbroken, so I went to the pet shop and got two new mice that I knew she would like and she loved them.

Since then I have purchased 3 more mice (All 5 are female) and really enjoyed interacting with them that I decided to do some breeding. I currently have a 2/3 split of the females each with 1 male in each home. I have been doing a lot of reading lately and am excited for what is in store. I am breeding the mice simply as a project for myself and learning how to breed different mice/colors.

Right now the 5 females have had a home to themselves for about 4-6 weeks and I just introduced the males starting last week, with putting them in the females when I am paying attention and removing them when I couldn't watch. Today is day 2 and I think the females need some time to adjust having a male in their living space.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.The best idea is to put the females into the males space .Things usually settle down much quicker that way and you can leave them together until the females show or approx 2 weeks.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya


----------

